

2d game engine for lua - freedrull
http://love2d.org/

======
neworbit
I often wonder why Lua isn't more popular in general - it's really a pretty
good language. Seems like it exists primarily in the game environment. Or
maybe it's just because World of Warcraft uses it and thus the elephant in the
room makes the search results look skewed.

